

Microsoft addresses Windows 8 secure boot issue - ShawnJG
http://news.cnet.com/8301-10805_3-20111545-75/microsoft-addresses-windows-8-secure-boot-issue/

======
yread
> The truth is that UEFI secure boot is a valuable and worthwhile feature that
> Microsoft are misusing to gain tighter control over the market.

How could they use it then, without "misusing" it? Should they force the OEMs
to also include certificates for Linux, Hackintosh, OpenSolaris, ...?

